

The Chicago Open Government Movement - lauradhamilton
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/chicago-open-government-movement

======
codyb
That's pretty cool. I like the idea of making a more open government based
upon what already exists and is available. Of course it is a passion of love
and requires plenty of dedication and work towards the goal but it is very
admirable and provides a framework towards how, using existing resources, the
citizens can help make their government more open with what their government
provides in rudimentary form.

~~~
malandrew
I just hope that the projects that are created are generalizable across
municipalities instead of being geared to just one city. Every time I see
these open government projects they also come across as very city specific.

~~~
001sky
If it works @local why not @ Fed...the concept at least

~~~
saraid216
It is happening.

